# My tortoise is pooping too much!



## KronosandKarios (Aug 15, 2015)

Hello, I'm new here and i am very desperate for answers! I don't know if it's a health issue or if it's completely normal and I'm just being paranoid.
I soak my desert tortoise in water 1-2 times a week but today when i soaked her in water she was pooping a lot and i could even see some grass that wasn't processed completely. I drained all the watery poop for about 3 times because she hasn't stopped! I need help please! I don't know of any vets i could take him.


----------



## russiantortoisegirl (Aug 15, 2015)

My tortoise did that too. And I was told they were just getting really relaxed and that it was normal.


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 15, 2015)

They poop alot in warm water I believe, or when scared too. 
I've read on here that torts don't empty there stomach as fast as we do, so maybe feeding to much? Or maybe she is just pooper. I'm sure if there is something else wrong or someone has a different answer, they will be here soon to answer. Have a great day and welcome to TFO! Your at the right place.


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 15, 2015)

TMartin510 said:


> They poop alot in warm water I believe, or when scared too.
> I've read on here that torts don't empty there stomach as fast as we do, so maybe feeding to much? Or maybe she is just pooper. I'm sure if there is something else wrong or someone has a different answer, they will be here soon to answer. Have a great day and welcome to TFO! Your at the right place.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 15, 2015)

A tortoise only poops out what it has eaten. Maybe the more realistic sentence would be, "I'm feeding my tortoise too much."

Grass usually comes out still looking like grass. It doesn't completely break down as it works its way through the digestive system.

If your tortoise is grazing, and has access to grass all the time, there's no need for you to offer food. If you want to also feed the tortoise, then offer it things like grape leaves, mulberry leaves, cactus pads.

There's no need to take your tortoise to the vet. What you are seeing is perfectly normal. And, yes...they do poop a lot.

We've seen pictures of poop, now how about some pictures of your beautiful tortoise?


----------



## KronosandKarios (Aug 15, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> A tortoise only poops out what it has eaten. Maybe the more realistic sentence would be, "I'm feeding my tortoise too much."
> 
> Grass usually comes out still looking like grass. It doesn't completely break down as it works its way through the digestive system.
> 
> ...



Thank you, I think i may be feeding my tortoise too much. He does have access to grass.


----------



## TMartin510 (Aug 15, 2015)

Pictures pictures pictures!!!


----------



## KronosandKarios (Aug 15, 2015)

This is him... even though hes barely 2 years old. Just a rough guess that he is a male.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 15, 2015)

Aw, he's a little Texas tortoise, and isn't he just the cutest little thing? I love him!!


----------



## KronosandKarios (Aug 15, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Aw, he's a little Texas tortoise, and isn't he just the cutest little thing? I love him!!



Yes indeed he is, cutest baby ever!


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 16, 2015)

My one box turtle I've noticed poops a lot, too. Even when she's not in the water. I flipped over a hide so I could hose down the moss inside of it to re-hydrate it, and there was a decent sized poop sitting right there in the depression her shell made in the moss. I just picked it up and threw it away. She's a good eater and I pretty much almost never have to supply food for her because she's so good at foraging for herself, and she will actually eat the greens I have growing in her enclosure on her own without me needing to mix them in with 'turtle candy' (fruit) in a meal. As long as it looks healthy, good color, and is not runny, I think you're good.


----------

